# Maximpep's: 4 bottles of TB500 Raffle



## maximpep (Apr 4, 2013)

*Maximpep's: 4 bottles of TB500 Raffle*
*Maximpep's: 4 bottles of TB500 (Raffle)​*


*Maximpep is giving away 4 bottles of THYMOSIN BETA 4(TB500) 2mg per vial. "cash value of over 120.00 plus tax"

This is a very simple raffle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please pick (one) number between 1, and 2,000 and place it in this thread.

This particular raffle will expire on May 3rd, 2013.

The only thing Maximpep ask in return is that you post your honest, non-biased opinion of Our Product's.

Best wishes to all members who choose to enter this raffle.*


----------



## girpy (Apr 4, 2013)

626


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2013)

420


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

976


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 4, 2013)

2000


----------



## Swfl (Apr 4, 2013)

122


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 4, 2013)

1888

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 5, 2013)

Get some rapid recovery!


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 5, 2013)

339

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatormoe (Apr 5, 2013)

84


----------



## maximpep (Apr 5, 2013)

Free peptides guys!!!!!


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 5, 2013)

876


----------



## maximpep (Apr 7, 2013)

Numbers


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 7, 2013)

1777


----------



## gamma (Apr 8, 2013)

69 ------ north and south


----------



## MrAvg (Apr 8, 2013)

369


----------



## Z82 (Apr 9, 2013)

get in on this guys!


----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2013)

1439


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 11, 2013)

1010


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 11, 2013)

26


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Apr 11, 2013)

5


----------



## jadean (Apr 11, 2013)

1287


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 11, 2013)

1246


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 11, 2013)

666


----------



## Z82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump it up


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## maximpep (Apr 21, 2013)

Contest ends soon


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 21, 2013)

1111


----------



## squatdaddy (Apr 21, 2013)

239


----------



## gettinthere (May 3, 2013)




----------



## BLang (May 3, 2013)

1655


----------



## squatdaddy (May 4, 2013)

Did I win yet??? Lol!!! My shoulder is killing me.


----------



## gettinthere (May 4, 2013)

And the winner is...........???


----------



## Z82 (May 4, 2013)

Ill have to get back to you guys on this one.


----------



## c4x (May 4, 2013)

59


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 4, 2013)

1999


----------



## Z82 (May 4, 2013)

BLang said:


> 1655



Correct me if im wrong but it looks like BLang is the winner.






PM me sir!


----------



## squatdaddy (May 4, 2013)

Damn it !!!! Joking.... Congrats!!!


----------

